# raggiungere risultati colti



## readymade

HOla. A ver si tengo suerte: en la frase siguiente: 
" Un linguaggio expressivo original que raggiunge risultati "colti" nei monumenti islamici". no sabría exactamente definir si "cultos" sería elaborados o bien sería "de culto" -dado que menciona el islamismo. Se trata de construcciones de adobe en poblados africanos. Gracias.


----------



## Larroja

_Cultos_, no _de culto_. A menos que no signifique algo como "resultados que _han sido encontrados _también en los monumentos islámicos", y en este caso _colti _sería el participio pasado del verbo _cogliere_. Pero no lo creo, en cualquier caso tu contexto lo aclarará fácilmente.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Debería ser "cultos". Otra opción es "Tomados/adquiridos" pero en el contexto no parece que se refiera a eso, salvo que los monumentos sean anteriores y en esos poblados hayan tomado el lenguaje de construcciones anteriores.


----------



## Mikdib13

Readymade,

Unas correciones:
"Un linguaggio ESPRESSIVO ORIGINALE CHE raggiunge risultati colti nei monumenti islamici".
El término "*COLTO*" en italiano es un adjetivo que se refiere a algo culturalmente elevado y puedes encontrarlo en muchos contextos (lengua, arte, literatura, ...).
La palabra "*CULTO*"  en vez tiene lo mismo significado que tiene en español culto o adoración, entonces, es un término principalmente enlazado con la religión.
Tendrías que fijarte bien en como está escrito.
Si estuviera escrito como lo escribiste, el sentido más o meno será:

El lenguaje expresivo y visual de los poblados africanos de los que escribes acaba en su resultados más relevantes y importantes en los monumentos islámicos.

Espero te sirva
PS: Si encontraran errores, por favor los corrijan


----------



## gatogab

> " Un linguaggio espressivo original che raggiunge risultati "colti" nei monumenti islamici".


Colti = cogidos, que provienen, encontrados, hallados en los monumentos islámicos.
Parece tener mayor sentido la frase.
¿O no?
gg

PD...se trata de *"risultati culti"* (título de la hebra) o 'risultati colti'?


----------



## Larroja

En resumidas cuentas, leyendo que todo el mundo está intentando explicarse lo mismo, dos son las posibilidades: 
- ese lenguaje expresivo, quizás elemental, en los monumentos islámicos adquiere resultados cultos. 
- ese lenguaje expresivo ha adquirido resultados que ya se habían hallado en los monumentos islámicos.
Todos coincidimos, en cualquier caso, en la opinión que "de culto", o sea perteneciente a la religiòn, no tiene sentido en este contexto.

Ciao ciao!


----------



## gatogab

Según MHO, readymade se equivocó en el título, porque 'resultados cultos' me huele a 'tirado por las mechas'
Para mi, las construcciones de adobe en poblados africanos "hanno un linguaggio expressivo original" inspirado en monumentos islámicos.
Boh!
gg


----------



## 0scar

"...que alcanza niveles cultos (cultivados) en los monumentos islámicos..."


----------



## readymade

Gracias a ambos.  "Expresivo y original" quedará perfecto. La cosa es que ponía culti entre comillas y conociendo el paño, pensé que querría decir algo así como elaborados o "cultos" irónicamente. Como todo es posible en este berenjenal...


----------



## Lexinauta

'Un lenguaje expresivo original que reúne/integra resultados tomados de los monumentos islámicos.'


----------



## Odysseus54

Yo creo que quiera decir " ... un lenguaje expresivo original , que en los monumentos islamicos alcanza resultados 'cultos' ".

En otras palabras : esos elementos formales que en las casas de barro africanas son expresiones populares, o practicas, o lo que sea, se repiten en los monumentos islamicos como elementos formales 'cultos'.

Que os parece ?


----------



## readymade

Odysseus54: ahora que no estoy dormida: en realidad lo que dice es que inventan un lenguaje expresivo y original porque utilizan el adobe y la madera de una forma distinta. En los monumentos islámicos alcanzarí resultados "COLTI" es decir,  comparables a los de la arquitectura por así decir hecha por arquitectos. Claro que no puedo poner todo esa parrafada y busco reemplazar ese "cultos" porque en castellano suena fatal y porque me da en el hígado. Pensé en "elaborados" o de cuidadosa elaboración, que se yo...  MUchas gracias a todos


----------



## Odysseus54

En italiano 'colto' se usa a veces como contrapuesto a 'popolare'.  Por ejemplo, "arte colta/arte popolare",  "lingua colta/lingua popolare".

No se usa eso en castellano ?  "Arte culto",  "lenguaje culto" ecc  ?  En ese contexto, parece que esten buscando las raices de elementos  formales arquitectonicos islamicos ( 'cultos' ) en lo que es la arquitectura popular africana.  Puede ser ?


----------



## readymade

Si, también es así en castellano pero en arquitectura me parece pedante. Si puedo, evitaré esa palabra.  No, no está buscando las raíces de elementos formales islámicos. Simplemente describe un poblado y observa que hay ahí en los monumentos islámicos un lenguaje "culto", si querés.


----------

